# Finished a skinner



## flintlocker (Jun 29, 2017)

4" blade of 0-1 steel
3 7/8" Antler grip 
Iron guard and iron pin
Thanks for looking
James


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 29, 2017)

James makes me want to get back into knife making ,looks good


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 29, 2017)

How are you doing fella? Enjoying your retirement?
You should get back into making, that would help keep some of my junk off the streets.


----------



## pine floor (Jun 29, 2017)

Very,Very nice. One I have not really seen before, but one I would like to have.

Thanks for sharing.

PF


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 29, 2017)

Great looking functional knife. Reminds me of a Kephart.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 30, 2017)

nice work sir...


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks all for the kind words


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice !!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow thats nice


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice job!  Looks great!


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Georgia Gator (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice work


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful knife.


----------

